# Clear fluids



## newbs (Feb 27, 2013)

I have to go for an abdominal ultrasound scan at 2pm on Tuesday and have been told I can't eat for 6 hours before the scan.  I can have clear fluids - I seem to remember being told in the past that I can drink lucozade as a clear if need be, is this correct?


----------



## Copepod (Feb 27, 2013)

Clear fuids mean just that - fluids you can see through, without particles. So, yes, lucozade, any soft fizzy drinks, squash  are OK; milk, soups & fruit juices with bits are not.

Also, best check your instructions to make sure you have the right amount of urine in your bladder - some examinations need a full bladder.


----------



## newbs (Feb 27, 2013)

Copepod said:


> Clear fuids mean just that - fluids you can see through, without particles. So, yes, lucozade, any soft fizzy drinks, squash  are OK; milk, soups & fruit juices with bits are not.
> 
> Also, best check your instructions to make sure you have the right amount of urine in your bladder - some examinations need a full bladder.



Great, thanks.  That should keep me going if need be then.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 27, 2013)

hope all goes well for you


----------



## newbs (Feb 27, 2013)

Caroline said:


> hope all goes well for you



Thank you.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi newbs,

I went on Friday 15th Feb @ 15.50pm for an abdominal ultrasound scan and the letter said exactly the same

"don't eat for 6 hours before the scan. you can have clear fluids"

I had a couple of cups of black tea and when I mentioned this to the girl doing the scan she said this was fine.

Re examinations need a full bladder - there was no mention of this in my letter and they didn't say anything about this at the appointment. My daughter had a scan a while back and it said in her letter that she had to have a full bladder and she had to have so many pints of water before the scan.

Best of luck newbs for next Tuesday


----------



## newbs (Feb 27, 2013)

whiskysmum said:


> Hi newbs,
> 
> I went on Friday 15th Feb @ 15.50pm for an abdominal ultrasound scan and the letter said exactly the same
> 
> Best of luck newbs for next Tuesday



Thank you - I hope your scan went ok and all is fine.

I wasn't told I need a full bladder but haven't yet received the letter so am not totally certain.  Will stick to black coffee, and lucozade if required.


----------



## chris7 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi
I work in a hospital and clear fluids to our patients are water, black tea and coffee and clear soup like an oxo cube/bovril. 
If I was you I would ring the department and double check as you don't want to get there and do the wrong thing and have to go back because they couldn't do the test.


----------



## newbs (Feb 28, 2013)

chris7 said:


> Hi
> I work in a hospital and clear fluids to our patients are water, black tea and coffee and clear soup like an oxo cube/bovril.
> If I was you I would ring the department and double check as you don't want to get there and do the wrong thing and have to go back because they couldn't do the test.



Ok, thanks, I will ring the department and check to be on the safe side.


----------

